# Coast to Coast



## SayMyName

Anybody here listen to Coast to Coast radio late at night from 1am to 6am with Art Bell or George Noory?

Not the same listening to it when I can early in the morning from Stockholm, Sweden as much as when I could late at night in the states when going to bed.

I have heard some great tales of the paranormal in the past that would make me shiver in the night while listening.

What was your favorite episode?

Home - Coast to Coast AM


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Love it...even when I am sleeping. 

Arguably, the greatest show ever, given it has survived so long.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/315385-art-bell-coast-to-coast.html


----------



## Mojo2

Art Bell had a very brief (TOO DAMN BRIEF!!!   )  return to radio on SIRIUS satellite radio.

Unfortunately he has retired, yet again.

His 26 (IIRC) SIRIUS shows are available on YouTube.



> You know how excited we all were back in July that legendary Coast to Coast host Art Bell would be coming back to broadcast radio with a new show on the Sirius XM Network? Yeah, about that&#8230; never mind. Only six weeks after Art Bell&#8217;s Dark Matter began on September 16th, the show&#8217;s been officially cancelled.
> 
> Bell&#8217;s main beef? That Sirius XM was having trouble streaming their shows online, which made it difficult for listeners to tune in.
> 
> &#8220;Many thousands of my listeners came  on board when we began, you know,&#8221; he said in an audio clip on his website, Artbell.com, &#8220;but they&#8217;ve fallen off because of that reason, a very difficult reason &#8212; 1001 error and many others. It&#8217;s kind of a systemic problem. We do have a monstrous vehicle audience, of course. However, for a caller-driven show like this one, speaking only to people on cell phones in moving vehicles is somewhat difficult.&#8221;
> 
> In addition, Bell also expressed his concern that the show was being pirated all across the world, and lobbied Sirius to &#8220;alter their normal method of doing business and allow free streaming for everybody&#8221; of the live show from his website. Hey, that&#8217;s kind of awesome. Of course, Sirius wasn&#8217;t particularly interested, and it was announced yesterday that because the two parties could not come to an agreement, Dark Matter would end.
> 
> Sirius Buzz, a site devoted to news about the XM channel and its competitors, had this to say on the matter:
> 
> The departure of Bell, as unfortunate as it is, should be a signal to SiriusXM.  The company has a compelling product, great content, and great potential, but in some ways has lost the edge that it once had.  The frustrations of Bell can be heard on other channels as well.  Opie & Anthony, Howard Stern, Jay Thomas, and others have all at times expressed a great deal of frustration.
> 
> Art Bell&#8217;s website also put out a statement, saying that &#8220;We&#8217;ll examine our options and may be able to return in a different format and medium.&#8221; Might we suggest teaming up with a podcast network, Art? A caller-driven show about space and paranormal  might do pretty well somewhere like Twit.TV, which specializes in free streaming video broadcasts that are later uploaded to iTunes in both video and audio format. There&#8217;s no need to duck out of the broadcast game completely is our point here. We miss you already, Art.
> 
> (via HuffPo Weird, image via Sirius XM)



http://www.geekosystem.com/bell-cancelled/


Here's one of his recent episodes with ex CIA agent Charles Faddis.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmLEKLy7Fos]Charles Faddis - Art Bell's Dark Matter - October 23 2013 - Dark Matter - 10-23-13 - YouTube[/ame]

I also listen to Coast to Coast WeekEnd shows featuring George Knapp and John B. Wells. And I always tune in to hear who is featured on Premier Radio's, Art Bell: "Somewhere in Time" shows on Saturday eves when I have nothing else going on.

George Noory is not my cup of tea.


----------



## tinydancer

Art with Father Malachi Martin. Just unreal. Here's a link to a youtube for the classic "perfect possession'.

[ame=http://youtu.be/PK3J3be1om8]ART Bell Show With Father Malachi Martin "Perfect Possession" - YouTube[/ame]

Any show with Father Malachi Martin with anyone rocked. He was the real deal. 

This link will take you to the rebroadcast of Art's first interview. 

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/guest/martin-malachi/5751


----------



## tinydancer

I listen every Saturday night to "Somewhere in time" with Art. Sheesh, I just realized I need to get a life.


----------



## Politico

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Love it...even when I am sleeping.
> 
> Arguably, the greatest show ever, given it has survived so long.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/315385-art-bell-coast-to-coast.html



Exactly. It is great for going to sleep. Shame they fired that Ian guy. He was really boring.


----------



## Mojo2

I just found this and thought I'd share.

Keith Rowland was Art bell's Webmaster on Coast to Coast AM for years and he knows how to do it, alright!

The Good News?

Keith has created a new website that will do what Art wanted to do when Sirius/XM wouldn't accommodate his wishes.

The Bad News?

Because Art signed a non-compete clause when he went on Sirius/XM he can't broadcast on anything but his Ham Radio at home until 2015.

*Sigh*

Sirius has become spoiled by the success Howard Stern has brought them.

They think they needn't worry about getting new subscribers or getting current subscribers to stay subscribed.

Premier Radio (Clear Channel), his former network, thought so much of Art (and of his huge following) they installed an ISDN line at great expense and hassle in Art's apartment in Manila, Philippines.

And they paid him well.

Sirius/XM doesn't have that same respect.

Like I said, I believe they are spoiled.

AND I'd bet that the decision makers over there never listened to his show and only know his reputation from jerks who are of low intelligence and/or those who think Art is only about little green men in UFO's.

From Day One until today I've been only mildly impressed with Sirius/XM.

They couldn't even figure out that subscribers didn't want to have to buy expensive modular radio units with unclear steps on how to even purchase the right units and parts.

Over the (?) years since Howard Stern came on board they have made SOME progress in creating affordable, easy to buy, easy to understand radios for home, vehicle and portables. But with their shitty dealings with Art Bell I think they still have at least HALF their heads stuck up their asses. 




> *About The Network*
> 
> When Art wanted to stream his Dark Matter program from his website, I went into action and deployed and tested a viable streaming platform alternative to carry his program. But the powers that be at SiriusXM, in the end, wouldn't allow it. So Art left the satellite airwaves until he would be allowed to do so. It may happen sooner, however Art is limited by a non-compete clause in his contract to 2 years from his debut on SiriusXM. So the worst case senerio is Art cannot come back to any form of broadcasting until September 2015. Should SiriusXM change their mind, Art may be able to return sooner.
> 
> In the meantime, I decided that I would like to further the streaming experiment on my own and bring on others to broadcast on my newly built Internet radio station and called it the Dark Matter Radio Network. I acquired DarkMatterRadio.net and built this website to foster this expansion into Internet radio. I'd like to provide a platform for science, paranormal and other related topical radio shows to the fans of Art. If you have any suggestions of good radio programs, let me know.
> 
> I use a dedicated computer to automate the playback of pre-recorded programs to a streaming service provider which can handle thousands of listeners, and use another computer to receive live shows via Skype and feed them to the stream also. After the programs are run for the first time during the evening, I replay these shows overnight for the late night listeners. During the daytime hours you may hear some other programs that I've found interesting to listen to.
> 
> Dark Matter Radio Network is available on the Tune-in app and listed in the Reciva directory. You can like the Facebook Page or follow the Twitter handle @DMRadioNet to keep track of the programs that are running.
> 
> I'll still be running artbell.com for Art, but will spend an equal or more amount of time here building up the network. I hope some day to be able to carry Art on this network with the return of his show, Dark Matter, the inspiration of this project.
> 
> -- Keith Rowland



About The Network | Dark Matter Radio Network

And here's a message from Art.



> Exclusive - Art Bell Addresses Sirius Radio Dark Matter DepartureLegendary paranormal radio talk show host Art Bell began his latest broadcast endeavor with Sirius satellite radio several weeks ago. Entitled Dark Matter, the show was an instant hit with fans both new and old. Sadly, it seems as if Bell is now leaving the program. Read on for his comments.
> 
> We reached out to Bell for a statement regarding the situation, which has prompted some scathing reactions from fans who signed up for Sirius just to be able to listen to the king of paranormal talk radio once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I started the show with the expectation that my listeners would be able to stream the show since most were coming from AM," Bell tells us. "They started the thirty-day trial and found that it was dropping out on them every few minutes. After the 30-day trial most did not renew; why would they? Faced with paying about 180 bucks a year for something that was not working right, what would you do? So I lost my base. My show is based on call in; if all I am left with is truck drivers (love them but the cell connections are not good) with cell phones going down the road at 70 MPH... well you get the idea. So I asked Sirius to allow free streaming for a year until they could fix their problems, and they said no. The show was simply not viable under these conditions."
> 
> Bell also added, "I am here and more than willing to do a show if Sirius changes their minds, a year under the circumstances seemed reasonable to me, just until they could fix the streaming."
Click to expand...


Exclusive - Art Bell Addresses Sirius Radio Dark Matter Departure - Dread Central


----------



## Politico

If Art wanted to remain relevant he should have never sold the show.


----------



## SayMyName

I miss Coast to Coast. I did see on my facebook page a notice that tonights episode is about Iran's contention that the US government was take over by aliens a long time ago and are now using America to take over the world.

Gosh, haven't a lot of other guests besides Iranians been saying that for years?

*wink*


----------



## Duped

Extremely interesting; I'm a big fan!


----------



## SayMyName

Tonight's episode promises to be a real chiller for those of you lucky enough to be in the states to listen. *It's about Demons.* I heard a similar live feature similar to this a couple of years ago and it was scary, even though I tell myself I don't believe in these things. So, get in bed, turn out the lights, and listen to your nearest radio station that has this on after 11pm or midnight to morning.

Home - Coast to Coast AM


----------



## Sarah G

Too scary for me.  

I really like George Noory though.


----------



## Mojo2

Sarah G said:


> Too scary for me.
> 
> I really like George Noory though.



I believe there are Art Bell people and there are George Noory people but Art Bell fans aren't really George Noory fans.

Or am I just self referencing?


----------



## SayMyName

I miss them both. I find it strange that Coast to Coast is blocked here in China along with YouTube, Facebook, and Hannity, but I can get US Message Boards. Alas, there is some respite for me to still be connected with old friends. *winks*


----------



## LadySunshine

I always really enjoyed listening to Art Bell when he ran C2C, and for quite a while George Noory seemed to follow along in Art's footsteps, but then it kind of changed, and they just didn't have the same quality of programs on that made it worth staying awake so late at night.
John B. Wells now has started his own online talk show, Caravan to Midnight, and I have listened to that quite a bit.  Since it is just broadcast online, he is not able to take callers, at least not at this point. Some of his broadcasts are also on youtube.
My favorite Art Bell show was the one about Mel's Hole, out in Washington State.
Since I an a native Idahoan, and also lived in Washington many years, I was familiar with the area around Ellensburg where Mel's Hole was supposed to be. The stories were told so well, and were totally fascinating, real or not they were awesome ! !


----------



## Gracie

Mel's Hole? Thats the one I was talking about in the other thread?


----------



## Mustng

I am a big fan of C2C. Tonight was a great show! Something we should ALL be seriously thinking about and what we would do should this happen. Not if but when...

subject: ISIS

9/15/14
George Noory

Terror Attacks Super Soldiers - Shows - Coast to Coast AM

First Half: William R. Forstchen, PhD, is a noted historian and public speaker on topics ranging from history to technology and cultural issues, to space technology development, to security threats. In addition to his expertise on EMP, he'll discuss his analysis of ISIS and detail the level of terror it could bring to the US heartland.

"The final decision is in doubt.  We can continue to sleep, to not face reality, to cave into the "liberality" of political correctness that preaches tolerance (even for cults of hate), or we can openly call evil for what it is and stand against it.  There was a time when we did not hesitate to say that some things were indeed evil.  Why do we fear to do so now?

In closing: The opinion I voice here is my own, not that of friends, of colleagues, or of the college where I am privileged to teach.  I hated writing this book. I had looked forward to a relaxing summer after working on a morally uplifting book about the promise of our space program.  I did not want to write this one, but, as I expressed to friends, I feared that if I did not write it, and this nightmare happened, which it surely can, I would be responsible in some way for remaining silent.  If you read on from here, it will not be an enjoyable experience.  I hope that it will make enough of us think things through to ensure not only the safety of our children, but of our Republic as well.  And, as always with such works that speculate a dark future, I hope that awareness will bring preparedness and thus the nightmare never happens.  If so, the effort will have been worth it."

William R. Forstchen
August 10, 2014

Foreward Day of Wrath by William R. Forstchen

Frequently played on C2C Inca Dance by Cusco 
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Ellipsis

SayMyName said:


> Anybody here listen to Coast to Coast radio late at night from 1am to 6am with Art Bell or George Noory?
> 
> Not the same listening to it when I can early in the morning from Stockholm, Sweden as much as when I could late at night in the states when going to bed.
> 
> I have heard some great tales of the paranormal in the past that would make me shiver in the night while listening.
> 
> What was your favorite episode?
> 
> Home - Coast to Coast AM


I'm a long time listener of C2C, since the mid 90s, before Art's first wife died. My father has been listining to C2C since it was a political talk show.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Sometimes I make a fire in the wood stove and sleep nearby in my recliner. I'll tune to KGOE on the radio and catch Coast to Coast from 10pm to 2pm. Alex Jones comes on next. It's usually entertaining. 

Years ago I lived in a Tipi and then a yurt, way out in the hills, and I didn't have television or internet. But late at night the AM radio waves travel very far and I'd be able to find C2C. I'd listen to the show, and to things making noises in the night.


----------



## Sarah G

I've been getting so bored with the message boards lately so I subscribed again and am listening while I post here


----------



## Sunni Man

I like to listen to C2C when it's about current events and scientific topics.

But I turn the radio off when the show is about ancient aliens, UFO's, channeling dead people, and other such nonsense.   ....


----------



## Mojo2

Treeshepherd said:


> Sometimes I make a fire in the wood stove and sleep nearby in my recliner. I'll tune to KGOE on the radio and catch Coast to Coast from 10pm to 2pm. Alex Jones comes on next. It's usually entertaining.
> 
> Years ago I lived in a Tipi and then a yurt, way out in the hills, and I didn't have television or internet. But late at night the AM radio waves travel very far and I'd be able to find C2C. I'd listen to the show, and to things making noises in the night.



Sadly, Art Bell has a non-compete clause in his contract with Sirius/XM which prevents his returning to commercial radio until 2015.

And even though I could tell his voice was starting to get higher and more tremulous with age, his mind and personality were still strong when I last heard him on Sirius/XM.


----------



## Mojo2

Mustng said:


> I am a big fan of C2C. Tonight was a great show! Something we should ALL be seriously thinking about and what we would do should this happen. Not if but when...
> 
> subject: ISIS
> 
> 9/15/14
> George Noory
> 
> Terror Attacks Super Soldiers - Shows - Coast to Coast AM
> 
> First Half: William R. Forstchen, PhD, is a noted historian and public speaker on topics ranging from history to technology and cultural issues, to space technology development, to security threats. In addition to his expertise on EMP, he'll discuss his analysis of ISIS and detail the level of terror it could bring to the US heartland.
> 
> "The final decision is in doubt.  We can continue to sleep, to not face reality, to cave into the "liberality" of political correctness that preaches tolerance (even for cults of hate), or we can openly call evil for what it is and stand against it.  There was a time when we did not hesitate to say that some things were indeed evil.  Why do we fear to do so now?
> 
> In closing: The opinion I voice here is my own, not that of friends, of colleagues, or of the college where I am privileged to teach.  I hated writing this book. I had looked forward to a relaxing summer after working on a morally uplifting book about the promise of our space program.  I did not want to write this one, but, as I expressed to friends, I feared that if I did not write it, and this nightmare happened, which it surely can, I would be responsible in some way for remaining silent.  If you read on from here, it will not be an enjoyable experience.  I hope that it will make enough of us think things through to ensure not only the safety of our children, but of our Republic as well.  And, as always with such works that speculate a dark future, I hope that awareness will bring preparedness and thus the nightmare never happens.  If so, the effort will have been worth it."
> 
> William R. Forstchen
> August 10, 2014
> 
> Foreward Day of Wrath by William R. Forstchen
> 
> Frequently played on C2C Inca Dance by Cusco
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]



I can't listen to an entire C2C with George without cringing and/or tuning out.

He is just not the same as Art.

I can't enjoy the show with his many mistakes and lack of curiosity about the subjects covered sometimes which leads him to cut off guests in mid thought. Oh, he just has a variety of irritating habits which drive me nuts.

He has Art's show. And he has the recognition of being the host.

Good for him.

I prefer Art.

Until he passes on, Art is and will continue to be the King of Late Night Talk, IMHO.


----------



## Mr. President

I loved when Art did the Halloween episodes.  I listened to his new show when it came out but it wasn't the same.  He needs to go back to his roots.  He went way too far into alien conspiracies and abandoned the paranormal.  Darkness Radio is a podcast on itunes that is free and pretty good.


----------



## Ellipsis

I wish Ian Punnett would come back and do a show now and then.


----------



## Ellipsis

Mojo2 said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of C2C. Tonight was a great show! Something we should ALL be seriously thinking about and what we would do should this happen. Not if but when...
> 
> subject: ISIS
> 
> 9/15/14
> George Noory
> 
> Terror Attacks Super Soldiers - Shows - Coast to Coast AM
> 
> First Half: William R. Forstchen, PhD, is a noted historian and public speaker on topics ranging from history to technology and cultural issues, to space technology development, to security threats. In addition to his expertise on EMP, he'll discuss his analysis of ISIS and detail the level of terror it could bring to the US heartland.
> 
> "The final decision is in doubt.  We can continue to sleep, to not face reality, to cave into the "liberality" of political correctness that preaches tolerance (even for cults of hate), or we can openly call evil for what it is and stand against it.  There was a time when we did not hesitate to say that some things were indeed evil.  Why do we fear to do so now?
> 
> In closing: The opinion I voice here is my own, not that of friends, of colleagues, or of the college where I am privileged to teach.  I hated writing this book. I had looked forward to a relaxing summer after working on a morally uplifting book about the promise of our space program.  I did not want to write this one, but, as I expressed to friends, I feared that if I did not write it, and this nightmare happened, which it surely can, I would be responsible in some way for remaining silent.  If you read on from here, it will not be an enjoyable experience.  I hope that it will make enough of us think things through to ensure not only the safety of our children, but of our Republic as well.  And, as always with such works that speculate a dark future, I hope that awareness will bring preparedness and thus the nightmare never happens.  If so, the effort will have been worth it."
> 
> William R. Forstchen
> August 10, 2014
> 
> Foreward Day of Wrath by William R. Forstchen
> 
> Frequently played on C2C Inca Dance by Cusco
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't listen to an entire C2C with George without cringing and/or tuning out.
> 
> He is just not the same as Art.
> 
> I can't enjoy the show with his many mistakes and lack of curiosity about the subjects covered sometimes which leads him to cut off guests in mid thought. Oh, he just has a variety of irritating habits which drive me nuts.
> 
> He has Art's show. And he has the recognition of being the host.
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> I prefer Art.
> 
> Until he passes on, Art is and will continue to be the King of Late Night Talk, IMHO.
Click to expand...

Take a shot everytime George says "of course" in any context.

You'll be smashed by the end of the first hour.


----------



## Mojo2

Pezz said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of C2C. Tonight was a great show! Something we should ALL be seriously thinking about and what we would do should this happen. Not if but when...
> 
> subject: ISIS
> 
> 9/15/14
> George Noory
> 
> Terror Attacks Super Soldiers - Shows - Coast to Coast AM
> 
> First Half: William R. Forstchen, PhD, is a noted historian and public speaker on topics ranging from history to technology and cultural issues, to space technology development, to security threats. In addition to his expertise on EMP, he'll discuss his analysis of ISIS and detail the level of terror it could bring to the US heartland.
> 
> "The final decision is in doubt.  We can continue to sleep, to not face reality, to cave into the "liberality" of political correctness that preaches tolerance (even for cults of hate), or we can openly call evil for what it is and stand against it.  There was a time when we did not hesitate to say that some things were indeed evil.  Why do we fear to do so now?
> 
> In closing: The opinion I voice here is my own, not that of friends, of colleagues, or of the college where I am privileged to teach.  I hated writing this book. I had looked forward to a relaxing summer after working on a morally uplifting book about the promise of our space program.  I did not want to write this one, but, as I expressed to friends, I feared that if I did not write it, and this nightmare happened, which it surely can, I would be responsible in some way for remaining silent.  If you read on from here, it will not be an enjoyable experience.  I hope that it will make enough of us think things through to ensure not only the safety of our children, but of our Republic as well.  And, as always with such works that speculate a dark future, I hope that awareness will bring preparedness and thus the nightmare never happens.  If so, the effort will have been worth it."
> 
> William R. Forstchen
> August 10, 2014
> 
> Foreward Day of Wrath by William R. Forstchen
> 
> Frequently played on C2C Inca Dance by Cusco
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't listen to an entire C2C with George without cringing and/or tuning out.
> 
> He is just not the same as Art.
> 
> I can't enjoy the show with his many mistakes and lack of curiosity about the subjects covered sometimes which leads him to cut off guests in mid thought. Oh, he just has a variety of irritating habits which drive me nuts.
> 
> He has Art's show. And he has the recognition of being the host.
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> I prefer Art.
> 
> Until he passes on, Art is and will continue to be the King of Late Night Talk, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a shot everytime George says "of course" in any context.
> 
> You'll be smashed by the end of the first hour.
Click to expand...


I'll pass. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sarah G

I haven't been listening in a couple of weeks, the shows haven't been my cuppa tea but I'm going to look for some in the archives this weekend.  It's too cold and snowy to go out.


----------



## Mr. President

Nothing better than thoughts of the paranormal tip toeing around your mind on a dark dreary winter evening.


----------



## Mustng

Ditto Mr.President


----------

